# Tongue and Dado joints



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I have build several cabinets, bookcases,etc using dado joints. I have a book of woodsmith plans that mainly uses what I believe is called a tongue and dado joint. Just in case my terminology is not correct what I am calling a tongue and dado joint is; a dado cut in the side of a typical cabinet smaller than the thickness of the board that will fit into it. Then a rabbet is cut on the board that fits into the dado creating a tongue.
Is there an advantage of this joint over the regular dado joint? It looks like you could save time cutting the dado to width but then have to spend the set up time on the thickness and width of the rabbeted joint.
Tom


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Rabbit and dado joint?

Gives you more glue surface.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

My thoughts are that if there is a gain made by machining the rabbet to fit, would be lost to the thinner thickness of the "tongue", and the little step of the rabbet. 

A full thickness section into a dado seems to me to be a better (and faster) joint.


----------



## NathanT (Sep 11, 2009)

Stronger than a standard rabbet and has a cleaner look on the offset corner. Another option is a splined miter, same idea of a reinforced corner.


----------

